# Laetiporus sulphureus ?



## beastmaster (Sep 15, 2011)

A few nights ago while participating in a S&R in the wilderness I came across this specimen that I believe is a sulfur conk, growing on the base of a live Oak. There was also some gummosis leaking down the trunk. Just thought I would share the photo.
View attachment 199178
Beastmaster


----------



## Boa07 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pic...did you 'rescue' the fruiting body:msp_sneaky: some find them irrestible, others (who are sensitive) find they get unpleasant reaction on eating. BTW certainly looks like _Laetiporus sulphureus_:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 19, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> A few nights ago while participating in a S&R in the wilderness I came across this specimen that I believe is a sulfur conk, growing on the base of a live Oak. There was also some gummosis leaking down the trunk. Just thought I would share the photo.
> View attachment 199178
> Beastmaster


 
Are you going to eat it? Or are you not positive on the ID?
http://americanmushrooms.com/edibles4.htm


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

It never crossed my mind it was edible. I have my tracks on gps. So I am sure I could find it. Wonder if it would still be good?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 19, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> It never crossed my mind it was edible. I have my tracks on gps. So I am sure I could find it. Wonder if it would still be good?


 
If it smells good and has good color make sure you id it proper .


----------

